
Angular vs. React (vs Vue) – the DEAL BREAKER - tzury
https://hackernoon.com/angular-vs-react-the-deal-breaker-7d76c04496bc#.unrey3y1l
======
nstart
Dupe -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13619089](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13619089)

(Sorry if this isn't the right way to mark as dupe)

------
peter_retief
Thanks for sharing your views, I already have quite a bit of django
development done and am wondering what would work best with an existing
framework like django?

